#  Krankenpflege >   Demenz und Pflegestufe / zusätzliche Betreuungsleistung >

## schlabbe

Hallo zusammen,  
meine Mutter hat eine mittelschwere bis schwere Demenz (vom Arzt diagnostiziert).
Die Krankenkasse lehnt die Pflegestufe 1 und die zusätzlichen Betreuungsleistungen ab mit der Begründung, dass meine Mutter keinen Bedarf an Grundpflege hat.
Sie kann sich noch selbst waschen, auch wenn sie es nicht mehr in dem Umfang macht,wie früher.
Als der med. Dienst da war, ging die Frau mit ihr ins Bad und wollte,dass sie ihre Hände wäscht. Sie hat dann nur den Wasserhahn auf- und zugedreht. Im Bericht steht, dass sie den Aufforderungen gefolgt ist. Ich hab Widerspruch eingelegt, aber der wurde auch mit der selben Begründung abgelehnt.
Ich dachte zumindest die zusätzlichen Betreuungsleistungen wären für den Fall da, dass die Pflegestufe 1 nicht erreicht wird.
Jetzt hat die KK ein Schreiben geschickt, in dem sie fragt, ob ich den Widerspruch aufrecht erhalten will, oder zurückziehe.
Stimmt das so mit der Grundpflege? Muss da erst ein Bedarf  da sein,damits Leistungen gibt? 
Danke euch schonmal für eure Mühe

----------


## feli

Die Pflegestufe kommt dann infrage, wenn die Demenz Auswirkungen auf die Durchführung der Körperpflege hat. CLICK 
Zu den Begutachtungen hat man am besten ein Pflegetagebuch in denen man die Leistungen die man für den Pflegebedürftigen erbringen muß dokumentiert hat. 
Ohne eine Pflegemaßnahme die die Grundpflege betrifft kommt tatsächlich nur die Pflegestufe 0 infrage.
Für die Pflegestufe 1 müssen 45 Minuten täglich für die Körperpflege, Ernährung oder Mobilität aufgwendet werden und  insgesamt 90 Minuten für Zeitaufwand täglich notwendig sein.
Ohne Maßnahmen zur Körperpflege kommt also nur die Pflegestufe 0 infrage.
Die Pflegekassen decken Leistungen für Demenz nur bedingt ab.
Es muss eine Bedürftigkeit im Bereich Körperpflege, Mobilität oder Ernährung vorliegen.
Hauswirtschaftliche Tätigkeiten werden zwar auch anerkannt, aber der Zeitbedarf dafür darf
nicht höher sein als für die rein pflegerischen Tätigkeiten, die notwendig sind. 
Muß Deine Mom nur an das Waschen erinnert werden, so wird nur die Zeit für das " Erinnern " angerechnet und
dies führt nicht zur Anrechnung einer Pflegestufe, weil das zu knapp ist. 
In der Praxis ist da contraproduktiv.
Dh. anstatt daß die Pflege in den Häusern aktivierend arbeiten kann, damit Fähigkeiten erhalten , trainiert oder gefördert werden,
werden die Menschen verunselbstständigt. 
In der Klinik sieht man das nachher folgendermaßen:
Der alte Mensch, der sich tatsächlich noch alleine waschen könnte, steht wir Ludxig der XIV vor dem Waschbecken, streckt die Arme von sich und verlangt:" Wascht mich! Zieht mich an!" 
Und die Pflege in den Kliniken wackelt mit den Ohren und bekommt auch ständig eins auf die Mütze, weil die Übernahme der Körperpflege gar nicht notwendig ist, aber aus Gründen der Pflegestufen verlangt wird. 
Ich gehe sogar so weit, daß ich mittlerweile der Auffassung bin, die Pflegeversicherung in den niedrigen Pflegestufen wirkt oftmals contraproduktiv,- so wie sie zur Zeit gehandhabt wird.  
Mit dem ausgefüllten Pflegetagebuch kannst Du einen neuen Begutachtungstermin beantragen, wenn ihr auf die nötigen Zeitwerte für die Pflege kommt.
Muster Pflegetagebuch. CLICK
Damit kannst Du ermitteln, wieviel Zeitaufwand für die einzelnen anrechnungsfähigen Tätigkeiten tatsächlich von Dir aufgewendet wird.
Für Tätigkeiten, die nicht täglich erbracht werden, werden die Durchschnittswerte pro Tag eingetragen./zb baden oder duschen, Begleitung zu Arztbesuchen.uä.
lg Feli

----------


## feli

Die häufigsten Fehler von Verwandten  beim Beantragen einer Pflegestufe gemacht werden, ist daß der Hauptaugenmerk auf die hauswirtschaftlichen Tätigkeiten gelegt wird und daß sich nicht auf die nötige Pflege konzentriert wird. 
- das Einschenken und Zuführen von ausreichend Flüssigkeit wird zb. nicht beachtet.
- Verständnis und Sehprobleme, die eine Aufgabe verlängern, werden nicht angegeben, ( zb. Schwerhörigkeit, Visuseinschränkungen.)
- übergewichtige Patienten sind pflegeaufwendiger.
- wiederholt notwendiges Auffordern zu essen , zu trinken oder sich zu pflegen wird nicht aufgeführt.
- das Richten der Kleidung oder das Händewaschen nach einem Toilettengang fehlt in der Auflistung, sowie das
 Händewaschen vor und nach dem Essen.
-Zwischenmahlzeiten oder Obst zurecht schneiden.
- manchmal müssen auch Frauen rasiert werden ( Damenbart)
- Fuß und Nagelpflege / Haarwäsche angeben
- Verabreichung von Schmerzmedikamenten/ Medikamenteneinnahme überwachen ect.
- alle Hilfsmittel ( Rollator / Gehstöcke sind fein säuberlich nicht greifbar weggeräumt worden, damit es ordentlich aussieht, wenn der Gutachter kommt, als wären diese unwichtig.)
- Wenn Deine Mom beim nächsten Termin wieder nur den Wasserhahn auf und abdreht, dann solltest
Du neben ihr stehen und darauf achten, daß sich auch gewaschen wird mit dem Wasser, das bedeutet,
"Auffordern sich ordentlich mit Seife zu waschen und abzutrocknen, ggf. die Tätigkeit wenn sie unzureichend
ausgeführt wurde übernehmen und zu Ende führen, damit das Waschen nicht nur " Wasser laufen " lassen bedeutet. 
Wenn Deine Mom, daß alles noch alleine kann, dann kommt keine Pflegestufe infrage. 
Das mit dem Einkaufen, Spülen, Putzen usw. steht nicht im Vordergrund der Pflegeversicherung. CLICK
Sorry, daß das evtl. nach Werbung aussieht,- aber vielleicht ist das hilfreich für einige pflegende Angehörige hier. 
Lg Feli
-

----------


## studentin24ba

Hallo Schlabbe... 
studiere Soziale Arbeit und arbeite geringfügig beschäftigt im Sozialdienst der Geriatrie. Wie äußert sich die Demenz bei deiner Mutti?

----------


## josie

Hallo Schlabbe!
Wenn deine Mum eine mittelschwere bis schwere Demenz hat, kann sie dann überhaupt noch alleine zu Hause sein? So richtig kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Wie sieht es mit Inkontinez aus, geht sie noch regelmäßig und alleine auf die Toilette?
LG Josie

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Schlabbe,
ich kann nicht verstehen, warum deine Mutter keine Pflegestufe bekommen hat. In meinem Pflegedienst hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es bei deiner Beschreibung wohl eine Pflegestufe gibt, umso mehr da bei der Pflegereform die Demenz mehr berücksichtigt worden ist. Auch Anleitung zu bestimmten Tätigkeiten gehört zur Pflege dazu. 
Oft liegt es am Gutachter, dem viel am Sparen liegt.
Wenn der Widerspruch abgelehnt wurde, dann stell einfach einen neuen Antrag wegen Verschlechterung. Und gib acht, dass sie dir dann nicht wieder den gleichen Gutachter schicken, denn das ist, soweit ich weiß, nicht zulässig.
Meine Erfahrung sagt auch, dass es einfacher ist, eine Pflegestufe zu bekommen, wenn ein Pflegedienst mit eingebunden ist und dokumentiert, was alles gemacht wird.
Viel Glück!

----------


## conny63

Also,es ist schon richtig, wenn man einen Pflegedienst zur Hilfe hat, der alles dokumentiert hat.Aber diesen Pflegedienst muß man auch erst einmal vorfinanzieren, auf die Gefahr hin keine Stufe zu bekommen.

----------

